# Gave him a name and I need some advice.



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I have finally settled on a name for my bird. And for all of my talk about wanting something original and creative, I came up with..... Charlie. He reminds me of the way Charlie Chaplin would waddle around in his movies so I decided to name my bird after him. 

Now here's where I need some advice. As predicted (by oh so many of you) my quiet little boy has discovered his voice. He doesn't whistle yet but he does do these quiet chirps. Those I have no problem with. What gets me worried is when he starts to make his constant contact calls. He does it when I just get home and walk in the door and I'm 99% positive he does it when I'm gone (I live alone in an apartment and I can hear him when I'm walking down the hall to my place). Is there anything I can do to train him not to be screeching like that? (if not, I'll just suck it up and deal ) I realize that he's a bird and going to make noise, but I wan't him used to the idea that he doesn't have to scream at me to get my attention (and I learned from other posts not to go to him when he is screaming but to wait for him to stop and then go visit). How do you go about teaching a bird to keep himself occupied until you get home anyways? I leave the radio on but I doubt it's doing much good. Any advice is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

as soon as you walk in the house tell him Hello or Hi and you might want to ad something like " i'll be with you in a minute" or something like that, at least that'll give you some time to do what you need to do before going to visit him from comming home (put stuff up, take your shoes off, even sit down for a moment and just chill .) 

thats what my b/f does with our quaker - it doesn't work all the time but he's also 13yrs old and set in his ways ( old bad habbits from previous owner)

but since your lil guy is still young, starting it now May just be the magic touch you'll need 

does he play with any of his toys in his cage? if he doesn't play with them while your around chances are he doesn't do it when your gone either. 

I'm not sure what kind of toys you have for yours but my budgies love String (yep just string) occasionally they'll play with the beads attached to the string - but really i think they're just moving the beads to get to the string LOL they love chewing on it 

i use the string out of jogging pants & hoodies, or hooded jackets, that have either came out partially and I couldn't get it to go back in or that i got sick of it bieng in my way and just yanked it out LOL 

I also use Cotton string that comes on a cardboard tube I call it Butchers Twine not sure if thats its correct name though 

but of course (which i'm sure you already know) it'll need inspected often for loose pieces they could get thier nails caught on, and make sure any knots are Tight and unable for them to get thier heads caught in .. and make sure its not near anything they could get it wrapped around and end up hurting thier self (like a perch they'd end up getting it wapped around and make a noose out of it)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats what i do as well tell them be right there


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

When my guys hear me trying to sneak around without their knowing and start screeching for me i just call out "oh no! Don't cry! Mummy will be there soon!" and that seems to quieten them until i can get to them to say hello properly.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I already say hi to Charlie when I get home but at the moment he will keep calling for 5 minutes or more. I'll chalk it up to the fact that he's still a baby and need to learn proper behavior. 

I am doing something new today. I brought Charlie to school with me today (I'm a teacher, 8 students). I got here early enough to get him settled in his cage with no students around. He is currently happily munching away on breakfast. Wish me luck. =)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I also say Hi Spike when I get home and go and see him for a second and that seems to keep him pretty happy until I can get him out. I wonder how Charlie will like your students.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Well Charlie is getting better and I think I have figured out why he was screaming. He spontaneously forgot how to pull himself up onto his food dish. I would put him there in the morning but he would get off after breakfast and not remember how to get back up. I haven't moved his perch or anything and he used to pull himself up no problem. Anyways, I added a small ladder and now he has no problems at all. When I came home today I said hi, he called to me twice, and that was it. I was soo happy.

No more spastic, attention demanding bird when I get in the door... now if only I could train my cats....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good that you figured it out  Cats are a whole different story


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Amazing how something that seems so insignificant can completely upset them.  I'm glad you figured it out so he's happy and doesn't call so much.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

lol I seem to have Charlie potty trained too. I'm loving every minute of that.


----------

